# Hex 15 or Vertool



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

In need of some advice please. 

Upgrading from a G220 DA and looking at either the Carbon collective HEX 15 or the Vertool 21E. Has anyone used or comment on either machine. With the Vertool having a longer throw I would need to buy another machine for the smaller parts of the car. 

Would I get a better cutting when compounding with the 21mm ??

Cheers


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Bit of a hard one 
I have tried all types if we stick to Dual action 
I couldnt get on with 21mm throw why just didnt feel right when i used it 
I liked the idea sounded great but when you do correction you work a small area for control
For heavy correction i use 3401 its only 8mm throw for light polishing and general grab it tool 12mm Rupes also have a 12mm Liquid elements DA quality value brand and use 15mm for wax or sealant coating
If I had to only pick one 1 would go for 12mm throw
Also invest in a elasticated wrist support stop fatigue
cheers


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Cheers broncoupe &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

You can get a value for money 3" from In2Detailing
you will be amazed at how useful this machine is.
Or you could keep the G220 and just add a 3" 
If you have mastered your G220 you will get good results maybe think about a 
different approach add a forced drive from vertool


----------

